# [By Demand] Digit September 2006 DVD/CD



## FatBeing (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, go on


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 16, 2006)

Please include the following:
1)Nvidia latest driver
2)Norton System Works 2006 Trial
3)Morpheus P2P Software
4)Winamp Skins
5)Wallpapers


----------



## aditya_1988 (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow! So soon, you guys are really fast. I appreciate that. 

Anyways, about the inclusion; here's my list :-

1. Give a lot more space to Ubuntu software than the usual Linux section & include lots of them. We all really need that.

2. Lots of High Quality Wallpapers.

3. Some classic movies and trailers of movies from Bollywood also.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jul 16, 2006)

well man ,

PLZ give us the IE 7 beta 3 fullversion ... 

regards


----------



## Chirag (Jul 16, 2006)

Nvidia latest driver
Cheatbook Database 06
Any good game demo.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 16, 2006)

What about a DVD full of *UBUNTU* Goodies coz the Free Ubuntu CD doesnt come with all required s/w so better to make a DVD full of those essential s/w including other s/w also, like development tools, multimedia toold, all plug-ins required to play MP3, Wav, etc. formats.


----------



## saketkutta (Jul 16, 2006)

well full free games
if skoar can give full games why cant u
they have given mafia free this time even wid no cd crack.
so give full games.
i am asking for max payne  1 and 2 both are pld than mafia


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 17, 2006)

saketkutta said:
			
		

> they have given mafia free this time even wid no cd crack.



What!!! Is that true??


----------



## starscream (Jul 17, 2006)

VMWARE workstation 6.0
Flash 8 
Firefox themes and plugins
Google desktop
Flash actionscript tutorials
Cartoon movies
Ubuntu alternate install cd (not live)
Avast virus pattern updates


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi

I don't get it. If you can give IE7 and WMP why can't you give vista and office 2007? They both are free to download from the site for genuine windows, but the size is just too big.

Can someone explain? Or give the software on dvd?

Aditya


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 17, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> What about a DVD full of *UBUNTU* Goodies coz the Free Ubuntu CD doesnt come with all required s/w so better to make a DVD full of those essential s/w including other s/w also, like development tools, multimedia toold, all plug-ins required to play MP3, Wav, etc. formats.


same here


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2006)

give a collection of linux dependencies....it bugs the most when trying out linux anywhere

stuff like general applications, codec packs, drives for sound cards & graphics card, GTK runtimes etc

some linux themes would be nice, like the Ubuntu to OS X convertion guide


----------



## vuttu (Jul 17, 2006)

hello,

Give was ASP.Net on fast track.

thannx
VUTTU


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 17, 2006)

ummmn.....i want it could have the disk repairing and antivrus tools like fsecure and mcafee ..also partion tools , bios repairing tools, also i wish that it could have a better operating system in bootable format which this makes them from a better to best buy this month and also wish to aad a vista beta 2 image to their dvd collection /...............if this happenns it will rock.................................................................................................................and the final thing of my suggestion is that they should try to clean the antivirusses rumming from the boot ...like wininet.ddl is running from a secret trojan regperf.exe..............which cannot be detected and can't be found in the msconfig ..................and if found in your installer pro 2006 software .....it cannot be removed ..........................thank you...........it will be my pleasure to see my collection in that Dvd ......thx...............and .........*****B*E*S*T** O*F** L*U*C*K****


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 17, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> What!!! Is that true??



It is not true. MAFIA is not for free.


----------



## saketkutta (Jul 17, 2006)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> It is not true. MAFIA is not for free.



then buy a skoar yourself and check out (the one with BLACK written on it)
well they have even given half life 1


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 18, 2006)

saketkutta said:
			
		

> then buy a skoar yourself and check out (the one with BLACK written on it)
> well they have even given half life 1



Hmm. I have finished playing Mafia. I stopped buying SKoar.


----------



## iDope (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Action against government censorship of the Internet*

How about doing an article on increasing government censorship of the Internet? Internet was the last place free of govt. mishandling in India largely due to their ignorance of it. Not any more  . 

If a publication like Digit covers this it will be great for the cause as it affects everyone of us, even the ones who do not use the Internet. The goverment shouldn't think they can get away with anything.

Please refer to:

*in.rediff.com/news/2006/jul/17blog.htm
*groups.google.com/group/BloggersCollective/
*yro.slashdot.org/yro/06/07/17/1732209.shtml
*www.indianexpress.com/story/8719.html
*groups.google.com/group/BloggersCo...99e1f21a0c2/4a7aabaa9cb766c0#4a7aabaa9cb766c0


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 18, 2006)

Webaroo
its offline tool to add ur favourite sites and then browse them easily
if ur packaging this one....add all packs...i already download this 
but others would be interested in this and its very gud freeware apps to work with !
*Get the power to search and browse unplugged ~ anywhere, anytime, without a connection. Perfect for a laptop, PDA, or a Smartphone, Webaroo enables fast access to web content of your choice. You can select from a collection of topic-specific Web Packs or add favorite websites to your Webaroo library.*
more info here
*www.webaroo.com/rooDownload.html
all packs
*www.webaroo.com/rooWebPacks.html


----------



## led_shankar (Jul 18, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> same here


I asked the same question before; Fatbeing said to just get VLC via synaptic



			
				iDope said:
			
		

> How about doing an article on increasing government censorship of the Internet? Internet was the last place free of govt. mishandling in India largely due to their ignorance of it. Not any more  .
> 
> If a publication like Digit covers this it will be great for the cause as it affects everyone of us, even the ones who do not use the Internet. The goverment shouldn't think they can get away with anything.
> 
> ...


great idea.....great to see people actuallyasking for articles also, instead of just software ^_^

If possible can the article be substantially exhaustive.....I wouldn't like just a two page thing on this....In fact, this should be the case for all articles; I'd rather know a lot about one thing, than a little about many things.

PS: You always tell us (rightly) not to pirate; so how come you print a fasttrack to photoshop (costing tens of thousands) instead of GIMP?

Also, please introduce a regular column for those who want to get started in programming; Not to teach the syntax of a language, but concepts behind it; You're our only hope, since no Indian books (that i am aware of) cover this well. In the same vein, how about something like  a GOOD fast track to 3-D modelling, with the ("boring") maths parts included.

And one more (whew) thing: please include on your cd's all the tools (trial/full versions) relating to or mentioned in the accompanying fasttrack, ALL of them. BTW, i'm doing this on xubuntu, thanks to the April Fasttrack. ^_^


----------



## iDope (Jul 18, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> great idea.....great to see people actuallyasking for articles also, instead of just software ^_^


Exactly, I can download my own software, thank you. 

If you really want to distinguish yourself from other "IT" magazines, write something intellectually stimulating and that really matters in the long run for a change  . It's really sad that foreign media is covering this issue better than mainstream Indian media.


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 18, 2006)

patches for avast or new version(if available )
fast track on javascript


----------



## kuch_kehna_hai (Jul 19, 2006)

Fast track to Online earning possibilities or can say online bussiness.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 19, 2006)

Does anyone mind when a majority DIGIT subscribers shout * SuSE * ..Come on yaar.. For how long you will keep on postponing things.. It doesn't matter if you give a Linux distribution once in 3 or 4 months, but ensure this time around it is SuSE 10.1(full or the latest one.Puhhhhh....lllllleeeeeezzzzzzzzz


----------



## Pathik (Jul 19, 2006)

fast track on java,c++,c,c#,vd,vc++


----------



## gags987 (Jul 19, 2006)

well , I would like to see window media player 11 along with latest nvidia forceware drivers


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 20, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> fast track on java,c++,c,c#,vd,vc++



yes a fast track on c or C++.


----------



## FatBeing (Jul 20, 2006)

@led_shankar:
You've touched upon 3 of my pet subjects - Photoshop, programming and 3D.

The Fast Track to Photoshop was pretty much a demand thing - we'd got a ludicrous number of e-mails requesting it, and when we did it the second it became feasible.
The GIMP...ah...well...don't get me started.

A Fast Track to 3D modelling is another thing we'll do when it becomes feasible (time + manpower requirements, you know)

Finally, we probably won't carry _regular_ articles for programming newbies, but we'll try to include more every once in a while.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 20, 2006)

@FatBeing.......
good . good, good to hear the 3d thing from you, 
regardless my request will remain the same
1.cinema4d 9.5
2.lightwave
3.bryce

*forums.polyloop.net/showthread.php?t=5842

please include this video tutorial if you can.....

and also consider including more video tutorials on 3d ...please...
plus .... consider a full length tutorial on "lighting"
"v ray" the best render engin IMO, should be covered , its a blessing for all ....truly


----------



## FatBeing (Jul 20, 2006)

Cinema 4D is on the August DVD (you're welcome  )

I found the Bryce 5.5 demo disappointing when compared to version 5 - but that's just me. 

Lightwave doesn't have a demo version (or did I miss something on their site?)

And yes, we've received enough requests for 3D-related articles to consider something there, so watch out. 

P.S. I prefer Mental Ray, even though the documentation assumes that you have several degrees in Physics.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 20, 2006)

Mental Ray rox man

it would be good, if u can include video tutorials for a few basic things....which can be used in all 3D applications

1) UVW Mapping
2) GI & FG/Photon
3) Shader creation
4) Basic of NURBS Modeling

Why don't u provide trial version of some of the pay-tool out there for 3Ds max & Maya, such as Powerboolen or PowerNURBS, 

a trial version of XSI 5.1 would be great

Lightwave 9 is out, demo is not yet out, but u can give lightware 8.5 demo, they all come with mental ray

some mental ray manuals in pdf, cos....usually, here, in india we don't get manual whne we buy 3Ds Max or Maya, (u know what i mean )


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 20, 2006)

@Fatbeing: What about the latest Adobe Lightroom beta 3.


----------



## Aries (Jul 20, 2006)

Digit PDF
Fast Track PDF


----------



## led_shankar (Jul 20, 2006)

@FatBeing: please please please get started on the GIMP 

And one thing: If and whenyou carry out a 3D modelling article, please give us a good tutorial on the math aspect of it, on the CD (since it would be too big to fit in the Fast track booklet, no?

And ditto for the programming fast track (if and when) 'cause
a)a fast track on C++ or Java would fill up ten fast tracks, no?
b)the syntax can be learnt; The logic is an ephemeral concept we need help on...

But what about the censorship  article?

**** the ':' after 'Fatbeing' and the 'p' from please combined into


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2006)

in DVD:: FEDORA CORE 5 and UBUNTU 6.06 and MANDRIVA2006....all on one disc
lets make it a linux special this time


----------



## saketkutta (Jul 20, 2006)

i want new .....well old full games


----------



## FatBeing (Jul 21, 2006)

@led_shankar:
Do you really want a censorship article? What's the point? We can crib and cry and analyse all we want, and the government does what it wants anyway. 

Look at the number of articles on corruption, the inadequacy of the education system, etc. that newspapers do from time to time...they've achieved nothing except informing us about things we knew anyway. 

Such articles amount to little more than cerebral onanism, and it's something we'd rather not indulge in. Articles with concrete outcomes are more attractive as story ideas.


----------



## bkpeerless (Jul 21, 2006)

Please 
give the old dos games like alladin,prince of persia 2(dos) etc .
also give cheatbook 2006
and some multimedia tools
games wallpapewr also


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 21, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Cinema 4D is on the August DVD (you're welcome  )


 Well, if an August 2006 CD/DVD preview had been posted, it would have been much easier for us not ask something which has already been given.
Come on yaar!!! Post the preview.
PLZ.....


----------



## Debadyuti Bhattachariya (Jul 21, 2006)

I want full version system softwares(no trial)  and full version games in the digit september Cd /Dvd.


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 21, 2006)

age of mythology demo(click-now.net)
nero v7.xx.xx.xx
updates for avast!


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 21, 2006)

Pspice version 9 evaluation


----------



## coolendra (Jul 21, 2006)

Plz giv Digit Pdfs,

Fedora Core 5

Some good utility softewares.... 
and a good movie..


----------



## ameto (Jul 22, 2006)

I want MONO SDK and MonoDevelop for linux (source ) and windows(.exe) and all other things required for insatlling mono like GTK# etc. Also give the latest app. runing on Mono like beagle, f-spot, tomboy etc.

chers !


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2006)

yup give all digit PDFs all fasttrack PDFs and FC5 32bit (dvd)+ UBUNTU6.06(cd)
+only linux apps and games...


----------



## led_shankar (Jul 22, 2006)

@FatBeing: The thing is, we may not know all there is to know about Net censorship in India, and around the world, and how people are combating it in, say, China.


----------



## bbalegere (Jul 22, 2006)

I want cheatbook 06 full version


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 22, 2006)

Maya 7 Personal Learning Edition: (autodesk.com)
Ebook On Maya 7 P.L.E


----------



## redhat (Jul 22, 2006)

All past Digit and fasttrack in PDF
Please give it this time. Please I have been asking for it from the last three months, no one responds. Its by popular demand. Fatbeing whats the problem in giving them in PDF? You used to do thet before almost everymonth. Why not now?


----------



## esh1manarsenal (Jul 22, 2006)

Nero 7.xxx....  I've been waiting forever to get that.


----------



## led_shankar (Jul 22, 2006)

here there are three people talking about such an important issue, and everyone else is going "cheatbook, mandriva, nero"......I guess you're right FatBeing; and the fault is in us....


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 22, 2006)

@FatBeing.....cinema 4d on august......wow , thanks a lot...

mental ray, is good, but when it comes to caustics and hdri i think Vray is a lot better in utilizing the resources , well that may be just me.

@gxsaurav....i truly afree with you on tutorials

especially the "unwrap uvw" in max.
2) GI & FG/Photon
3) Shader creation....


check out this 
*www.optidigit.com/galleries/galleries.htm
exceptional images.....
two tutorial links
*mr2k.3dvf.net/tutorials/max/tutorials_joan.htm
*www.nevercenter.com/tutorials/


Also if you wanna actually do a NURB's human go and get the Ratner book:
3-D Human Modeling and Animation, First Edition by Peter Ratner.

*www.silo3d.com/Tutorials/User_Tutorials/tuto_silo_sokar.gif,

cheak it out, for those who want to learn huamn modeling, its a gif, u can download...


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 22, 2006)

redhat said:
			
		

> All past Digit and fasttrack in PDF
> Please give it this time. Please I have been asking for it from the last three months, no one responds. Its by popular demand. Fatbeing whats the problem in giving them in PDF? You used to do thet before almost every month. Why not now?


Well dude, it's not just you but all the readers that have been requesting the PDF versions of previous Digit Magazine & Fastrack issues. I don't know what's their problem.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 23, 2006)

~ All previous issues of Digit in pdf
~ Total Commander PowerPack
~ The Scene Miniseries on piracy
         Wikipedia link:
         *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Scene_(miniseries)

         Download link :
         *www.welcometothescene.com/download.php?ep=1
         (Give the episodes 1 by 1)

~ Teh Scene - A parody of The scene
         Wikipedia Link;
         *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teh_Scene

         Homepage:
         *www.welcometotehscene.com/

~ All Windows XP Powertoys from   
        *www.majorgeeks.com/Microsoft_Windows_XP_PowerToys_d710.html

~Pinnacle Studio 10 demo (if available)
And Plz make a Fast track on Mac
(If any of this is included earlier u can ofcourse leave it out)


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> here there are three people talking about such an important issue, and everyone else is going "cheatbook, mandriva, nero"......I guess you're right FatBeing; and the fault is in us....


@led u r talking about what u need...
and we r asking what we want.....
@Fatbeing pls include a linux distro this time ....


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jul 23, 2006)

Please include the following:
Maya learning edition
Autopatcher XP


----------



## led_shankar (Jul 23, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @led u r talking about what u need...
> and we r asking what we want.....
> @Fatbeing pls include a linux distro this time ....



well if it is about what you NEED, then i'm pretty sad, no one seems to need this article; So, yeah, Fatbeing, i guess u're right. India sucks, hell, EARTH SUCKS

CLARIFICATION: the "sucking" part was not in continuation of anything FatBeing said, all my own insight.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2006)

@led i didnt mean to hurt u...
but we r not interested in things like internet censorship....
and we havent had a linux distro since a month so i thot if we could have one this time then it was cool....


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 24, 2006)

Softwares -
---------

Nokia PC Suite v6.8 b22
*nds2.nokia.com/files/support/global/phones/software/Nokia_PC_Suite_68_rel_22_eng_web.msi

Alcohol 120% v1.9.5.4212
*85.17.36.30/Alcohol120_trial_1.9.5.4212.exe

Rhymesaurus v1.4 (year 2006 release)
*www.purpleroom.com/downloads/rs14.exe

Bitcomet 0.70
*download.bitcomet.com/bitcomet/bitcomet_setup.exe

Winzip 10.0 (with 64-bit shell extensions support)
*download.winzip.com/winzip100.msi

Winamp 5.24 Full
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp524_full_emusic-7plus.exe

Sound Forge v8.0d b128
*dspcdn.sonymediasoftware.com/current/soundforge80d-trial.exe

Nokia S60 Theme Studio v3.0 + Manual

Nokia S40 Theme Studio v2.0 + Manual

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Nero:
-----

Nero 6.6.1.4 (or latest)
ftp://ftp4.usw.nero.com/Nero-6.6.1.4_no_yt.exe

NeroVision Express v3.1.0.25 (or latest)
ftp://ftp1.usw.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.25_no_yt.exe

InCD v4.3.23.2 (or latest)
ftp://ftp4.usw.nero.com/InCD-4.3.23.2.exe

Nero Media Player 1.4.0.35b (or latest)
ftp://ftp2.usw.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.35b.exe

Nero Burning ROM 7.2.3.2b update
ftp://ftp.nero.com/software/Nero7/Nero-7.2.3.2b_eng.exe

Nero 7 Help Files (or latest)
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_chm_eng.exe
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_pdf_eng.exe

Nero 6 Help Files

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Games -
-----

AMD64 Upgrade for Far Cry – English
*amd.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=49673

Quake 4 v1.2 Update
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/win32/Quake4_1.2_full.exe

Age of Empires 3 update 1.07
*aom.zone.com/MGS/ES/loc/patch107/EN/aoe3-107-english.exe

Age of Mythology Update v1.09
*download.microsoft.com/download/1/c/b/1cb028d4-6aac-4df4-9b5d-d45b4da3a78e/aom10to109.exe

Age of Mythology: The Titans Expansion Update v1.03
*download.microsoft.com/download/6/7/5/6759ee43-b016-48f3-b69d-e4455ac36cdd/aomx10to103.exe

Rise of Nations Update v1.03
*download.microsoft.com/download/b/9/5/b95728f8-9727-43cd-834f-a11d019cae9f/ronpatch.exe

Quake III Arena 1.32c Patch
*www.idsoftware.com/downloads/shambler.php?id=8000

SolSuite Solitaire 2006 6.7

Painkiller 1.61 Update
*38.118.213.153/ithugbgbaa+/pub2/Painkiller/Official_Patches/Painkiller_Patch_161_UP.exe

Painkiller 1.62 Update
*38.118.213.153/lpntwcihqv+/pub2/Painkiller/Official_Patches/Painkiller_Update_1.62.exe

Painkiller 1.64 Update
*www.dreamcatchergames.com/dci/support/media/Painkiller_1.64_update.exe

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*All Previous Issues of Digit Magazine & fastrack.*


----------



## plsoft (Jul 24, 2006)

Censorship u say? We might soon have a censorship that says u can't type-in S,E & X keys frm yur keyboard. U can't censor a person's thought.


----------



## led_shankar (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh **** <-----Digit is censored


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 24, 2006)

i need fedora core 5 , becoz i m not able to finding it anywhere and the download from internet is too long.


----------



## digitalfirewall (Jul 24, 2006)

*Reality*

Digit give most softwares in demo or trial mode and those free are bogus. Why you dont help people by providing more patches, plugins, ad-ons and some good software with your anyversary issues (means not trial but full licensed version). And games are the most depressing elements. Grow up DIGIT!!


----------



## hansraj (Jul 24, 2006)

please provide digit pdf..... atleast i dont have to search for the place on my computer table refering the old digits but my new ones are either getting torn or getting spoiled with coffee spots as i have no other option yet and sitting on my table with books around.


----------



## WhoMI (Jul 25, 2006)

Please provide 
1) macromedia director
2) SuddenStrike game


----------



## Garbage (Jul 25, 2006)

All previous issues of Digit in pdf yaar, Isn't it?


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jul 25, 2006)

One more vote for MAYA PLE7.Its free ,but as powerfull as its retail sibling. Please do us a favour by letting us taste this awesome 3D tool.



Guys whatever you give us, give useful and 'new' things. Feature more multimedia tools.Softwares should'nt be a repeat. Please::: Repeat only items in essential segment. 

Guys, there are thousands of useful softwares out there. Please take some pain and give us those. We shall pray for your souls. We shall give you a lot of love. REally. Guys , you are geniuses, no doubt about that. Just race your minds, do something innovative and make us proud readers of the once amazing and unparalleled geek ultimo- digit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raviratlami (Jul 26, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Well, go on



Pl include cross platform Game Suit - GCOMPRIS. Its Marathi version is recently out! for download link go to INDICTRANS.ORG.

Thanks

Pl include bootable LIVE KNOPPIX DVD. It is the need of the hour. Ont only include, make DIGIT DVD LIVE KNOPPIX DVD.

THANKS


----------



## satyamy (Jul 26, 2006)

lots & lots of ebooks on any topic but ebooks...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2006)

hey dont give us FC5 or UBUNTU 6.06...
give us solaris....


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes, ebooks. Preferably on Multimedia designing viz., 3d modelling and animation, Image manipulation and advanced effects. You get the point.


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2006)

2 DVDs


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 27, 2006)

LOW POLYGON MODELING Tutorials.............ebooks or html or anything.


----------



## anuj109 (Jul 27, 2006)

Give this month something to developers,
 The sourceforge enterprise edition will be something worth.

 *www.vasoftware.com/sourceforge/index.php
 *ondemand.sourceforge.com/

And please provide with Office-2007 Beta, It best suits to be among download of the month.

Love, Anuj Aggarwal


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 27, 2006)

Guys kehne ka kya faida jo kehte hain voh toh milta nahi.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah...tech u r rite..


----------



## satyamy (Jul 27, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> yeah...tech u r rite..


yes ur right.....


----------



## rk (Jul 27, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> hey dont give us FC5 or UBUNTU 6.06...
> give us solaris....


yeh solaris will be good


----------



## subhadeep267 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi can u give me DEMOSHIELD 8.0 EVALUATION COPY. The link is below

*www.macrovision.com/downloads/search/index.jsp?pm=DDS&pver=8.00&mt=eval&x=40&y=5


please give me this & WINDOWS VISTA BETA 2. Me and my all digit lover friends are dying to get this software. The link is below

*www.neowin.net/index.php?act=view&id=33514


----------



## soham (Jul 28, 2006)

Google Earth 4 Beta Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## ankush (Jul 28, 2006)

redhat said:
			
		

> All past Digit and fasttrack in PDF
> Please give it this time. Please I have been asking for it from the last three months, no one responds. Its by popular demand. Fatbeing whats the problem in giving them in PDF? You used to do thet before almost everymonth. Why not now?



I have been asking for it too.


----------



## sysfilez (Jul 28, 2006)

Pls supply Windows Vista Beta Ver. Its Free.


----------



## Sykora (Jul 28, 2006)

I'd actually like a few of articles. 
The first one being one on the difference between distros of linux. If we can install the same software and WM on different distros, we can get the same look & feel. But what is the real difference?

The second is about user interfaces, and their requirements. I'd like to see reviews of Vista's Aero side by side with Xgl, and find out how much juice each one takes.

Lastly, I'd like an article on the cost and prudence of staying on the bleeding edge of technology. Is it worth it splurging on the latest, even when it becomes outdated within a month? Is the case different in different areas such as processors, graphics cards, etc.

As far as the CD/DVD goes, I'm astonished at one thing. In keeping with liberal ethics, the Digit Team include software for linux. And that's fine. But the flashy interface ain't there, and has to be run in windows. What I'd really like is a html backup, which lists the contents on the CD and the DVD clearly, and their reviews, sizes, etc. Also the path to the executable/zip, if possible.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jul 28, 2006)

NVIDIA Drivers. The new 91.something has come(i think beta) having a very good new control panel


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 28, 2006)

they were out a long time back.


----------



## SE><IE (Jul 28, 2006)

@fatBeing: hmmm. okey it takes lotsa blood and money to bring out that extra stuff. So I would love to have lotsa ebooks.
ebooks....lots of ebooks


----------



## redhat (Jul 28, 2006)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> Pls supply Windows Vista Beta Ver. Its Free.



Windows Vista is free for download. But Microsoft does not allow its distribution.



			
				Sykora said:
			
		

> I'd actually like a few of articles.
> As far as the CD/DVD goes, I'm astonished at one thing. In keeping with liberal ethics, the Digit Team include software for linux. And that's fine. But the flashy interface ain't there, and has to be run in windows. What I'd really like is a html backup, which lists the contents on the CD and the DVD clearly, and their reviews, sizes, etc. Also the path to the executable/zip, if possible.



I agree. I have d same problem. I wont install any software on my computer without knowing what it is completely.


----------



## Official Techie (Jul 28, 2006)

could u give full versions of nfsmw quake4 toca3 civilization 4


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 28, 2006)

Official Techie said:
			
		

> could u give full versions of nfsmw quake4 toca3 civilization 4



If they accept your request then the single copy(sept. 2006) will be Rs 5000.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> If they accept your request then the single copy(sept. 2006) will be Rs 5000.


more than that... cos Quake 4 is 1999 and NFS MW is 3999/-


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 29, 2006)

Official Techie said:
			
		

> could u give full versions of nfsmw quake4 toca3 civilization 4



are you kidding!


----------



## Garbage (Jul 29, 2006)

If they can Plz give Windows Vista Beta 2

& I think they can.......

Also lot of Linux goodies..........................


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 29, 2006)

o    m    g...............................
i thought people here r geeks or at least average techies..............but after seeing thousands of posts for Vista Beta 2,i just cant help but think that everyone is a noob............
Just how many times will we have to tell that Microsoft does not allow the distribution of Vista Beta 2.
Either just dowload it if u have a really fast broadband or if u dont have and DESPERATELY want the beta,then why dont pay 700 bucks and get it.
SO,plz. stop requesting Vista Beta 2 and request something useful and educational...................


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 29, 2006)

Also i want to know that why softwares like 3D Max 8,maya.etc cannot be distribute.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> o    m    g...............................
> i thought people here r geeks or at least average techies..............but after seeing thousands of posts for Vista Beta 2,i just cant help but think that everyone is a noob............
> Just how many times will we have to tell that Microsoft does not allow the distribution of Vista Beta 2.
> Either just dowload it if u have a really fast broadband or if u dont have and DESPERATELY want the beta,then why dont pay 700 bucks and get it.
> SO,plz. stop requesting Vista Beta 2 and request something useful and educational...................


*EXACTLY....*


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 29, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> o    m    g...............................
> i thought people here r geeks or at least average techies..............but after seeing thousands of posts for Vista Beta 2,i just cant help but think that everyone is a noob............
> Just how many times will we have to tell that Microsoft does not allow the distribution of Vista Beta 2.
> Either just dowload it if u have a really fast broadband or if u dont have and DESPERATELY want the beta,then why dont pay 700 bucks and get it.
> SO,plz. stop requesting Vista Beta 2 and request something useful and educational...................



You are right but why Vista cost is only Rs 700 compared to XP is very cheaper.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2006)

VISTA BETA 2 is available for rs700 jus for testing purposes.....


----------



## k_blues24 (Jul 29, 2006)

Please include Norton System works & also new themes for my Windows XP.
I would like to suggest that give a fast track on programming like Java core & adv., C, C++, C#, .Net & also include C++ compiler from Borland full ( not trial versions pls. )


----------



## Garbage (Jul 29, 2006)

If Microsoft Windows Vista Beta 2 is FREE to download, then why they don't allow to Distribute?

I still have a Dial-up connection. What can I do then....?

I've to wait for Vista Release...?


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jul 30, 2006)

Lots And Lots Of Eyecandy
And Backbyte,Backbyte,Backbyte,Backbyte,Backbyte,Backbyte,Backbyte
and also gta sa mods


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey look at the quality of wallpapers,u will impressed if you see it.

www.dieselstation.com  (All Latest Cars Wallpaper)

www.wallpaperstock.com  (all new wallpapers)


@Digit: If you like, give it into the Digit September 2006 DVD.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Jul 30, 2006)

i agree with prathiks!!!!fc5 and ubuntu 6.06 plzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Pathik (Jul 30, 2006)

hey yup man....
a major linux distro is long overdue...
and give *FC5 32bit*.......
btw the name is *pathiks*


----------



## iNark17 (Jul 30, 2006)

Macromedia Studio 8

I Heard There is an Adobe Flash Player 9, Gee! u too heard that ? well, then there is an adobe flash 9 coming up, rite 

Why not a dedicated CD (nt DVD) of vista beta 2 ? it is available for dload there in M$.com...

archived digital versions of old digits wud be something handy, with an integrated search tool.

Two Words : 4D cinema 

and Why not some kewl photoshop tutorials ?


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 30, 2006)

Suse 10 Professional Please !


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 30, 2006)

hey, tech.m., nice to see a new version of batista.


----------



## k_blues24 (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm requesting u to pls include these softwares in ur CD/DVDs:
1) Norton System Works 2006 trial
2) SiS Unified drivers 3.75 for chipset 760GX
3) C++ compiler from borland (pls I want full version of it)
4) Fast Track on Programming (C, C++, Java, .Net)
5) Good Themes for Windows XP 
6) Auto Patcher full 
and many more like these.


----------



## jpushkarh (Jul 31, 2006)

i want to say the same thanks :- killerinstinct2



			
				killerinstinct2 said:
			
		

> ummmn.....i want it could have the disk repairing and antivrus tools like fsecure and mcafee ..also partion tools , bios repairing tools, also i wish that it could have a better operating system in bootable format which this makes them from a better to best buy this month and also wish to aad a vista beta 2 image to their dvd collection /...............if this happenns it will rock.................................................................................................................and the final thing of my suggestion is that they should try to clean the antivirusses rumming from the boot ...like wininet.ddl is running from a secret trojan regperf.exe..............which cannot be detected and can't be found in the msconfig ..................and if found in your installer pro 2006 software .....it cannot be removed ..........................thank you...........it will be my pleasure to see my collection in that Dvd ......thx...............and .........*****B*E*S*T** O*F** L*U*C*K****


----------



## manmiths (Jul 31, 2006)

please include brain lara cricket 2005 full version


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 31, 2006)

then Digit will be worth more than 1500 bucks and u'll be the only one to buy it.


----------



## midhunmon (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, This is the first time i'm posting on digits forum.I know u guys don't take my demand into much account as i would like u to give the MONOPOLY 3 game with ur DVD and no one else would be asking for it.But i am trying nonetheless.It's a bit big abot 250MBs. I had the original one long ago but lost it.Now i would like it on my PC. Please consider my request.Also it would be nice if u gave movies released after the 80's.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 1, 2006)

midhunmon said:
			
		

> Well, This is the first time i'm posting on digits forum.I know u guys don't take my demand into much account as .....


they dont even take our demands into account... how wd they take urs. ..


----------



## niks999 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can u Include these:-
Windows Vista Beta 2.iso (bootable)
Latest Desktop X Pro (Full Version)
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 : related softwares, updates & drivers
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater Latest Full Version
Great High Quality Wallpapers, Screensavers, Themes.
Windows Media Player 11 - Visualizations, Skins, Plug-ins.
Internet Explorer 7 - Plug-ins
And anything related to Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005


----------



## Sykora (Aug 1, 2006)

And the requests for Vista keep coming...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 1, 2006)

but only frm noobs...............


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Aug 1, 2006)

hey, can u provide Fasttrack to  maya 7
plz


----------



## Pathik (Aug 1, 2006)

niks999 said:
			
		

> Can u Include these:-
> Windows Vista Beta 2.iso (bootable)
> Latest Desktop X Pro (Full Version)
> Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 : related softwares, updates & drivers
> ...


r u mad..... microsoft may sue them and they ll hav to close this mag....
then wat ll we ppl do...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 2, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> r u mad..... microsoft may sue them and they ll hav to close this mag....
> then wat ll we ppl do...


what will ppl do............nothin of-course.
do u think that ppl read these boring mags........if they read,its ok....cuz i dont............i read CPU,EGM,CGW,3dW,GDM,PCM,PCW.........they rock.


----------



## dfordigit (Aug 2, 2006)

*Windows 98 Massive Updates and never supplied norton system works*

HI,  

Microsoft has stopped support to wholy loved windows 98. now it is difficult for your readers to upgrade if any.

Yes there is one HUGE source from where you may upgrade win98/me.

This full update is massive in size (213 MB)so dialup users are helpless.

In the case you may help them by providing it on DVD.

LINK:  *download.softpedia.ro/software/OS ENHANCE/W9xPPv4.rar

I am very happy to know that you have provided microsoft office 2007 beta2 edition.

Till now you have never managed to provide NORTON SYSTEM WORKS TRIAL, so try to get trial licence from Symentec - INDIA (any version will do), I am sure they will not let you down as you are market leader it mag in india.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 2, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> what will ppl do............nothin of-course.
> do u think that ppl read these boring mags........if they read,its ok....cuz i dont............i read CPU,EGM,CGW,3dW,GDM,PCM,PCW.........they rock.


arey i meant wat  if they close this forum too.....


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 2, 2006)

ummmmmmmmmmm..............ok.
then u can go to hundreds of other gr8 forums out there.


----------



## midhunmon (Aug 2, 2006)

Can u guys include some original sound tracks from movies like superman returns, topgun eyc.Don't forget my Monopoly 3. Also i would like u to include new media players like Power DVD 7 etc,
latest nVidia drivers,
new webshots wallpapers collections.


----------



## Neeraj Singh (Aug 2, 2006)

mmmmmmm maybe windows vista beta 2
what say...................


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 2, 2006)

can u guys provide me with "Amarok" for ubuntu .... i dont have a net connection , and i dont know how to download it, ihave posted in open thing for connect my k750i , but invain....
please try to provide "ubuntu multimedia thing " with digit....

as u can see i have just moved to linux, and i am finding it very difficult to cope up with it....


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 3, 2006)

Neeraj Singh said:
			
		

> mmmmmmm maybe windows vista beta 2
> what say...................


mmmmmmmmmmm gimme 700 bucks n i will give ya Beta 2.....
what say................


----------



## coolendra (Aug 3, 2006)

Well....plz include windows vista beta pack nd office 2007 beta pack.

can u plz include all the good tutorials compiled in one pack from the digit forum... topic wise i mean...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 3, 2006)

what do ya mean by Beta Pack..........and just forget of Vista Beta 2.....this is more than 25th time that i am tellin this.


----------



## arnabdigit (Aug 3, 2006)

plez give Windows Vista Beta 2. pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze.

A fast track book on Macromedia Flash.

Ubuntu Linux 6.06 full DVD.


----------



## mannu_techy (Aug 3, 2006)

Please give in the pdf tutorials of how to instal ubuntu on system having windows xp without effecting the windows 


ofcource give in some flash tutorials for flash 8 , dreamweaver8,etc


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 3, 2006)

*well, you have written a page on warcraft3*

thanks for that, but we warcraft fans know already all that, can you give me the warcraft3 frozon throne pack, full game, also if possible give the
starcraft
diablo
warcraft3
i know am greedy, anyways to ask some thing resonable, i have warcraft3, can you give me some maps, remember i don't have the frozon throen extention, and i don't want that, so please give the maps of warcraft3 with out the frozon throne extention, i repeat i don't want the frozon throne extention, so give the maps of warcraft3 only, thanks,


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 3, 2006)

@arnabdigit-
plez FORGET Windows Vista Beta 2 pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze


----------



## Pathik (Aug 3, 2006)

arnabdigit said:
			
		

> Ubuntu Linux 6.06 full DVD.


its a full CD...
+ pls give fc5 32 bit not ubuntu.... ubuntu sux...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 3, 2006)

yeah.............so many here want FC 5


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2006)

can u bundle all the videos being demonsrated at siggraph 2006, by Autodesk, Softimage Avid etc


----------



## amit_50005 (Aug 3, 2006)

wishing for fast track on 3d modelling with video tutorials.


----------



## Tapomay (Aug 3, 2006)

Serious Magic Ultra 2.0

PhotoZoom Pro 


Latest releases from Ulead & Corel.


----------



## dhawald (Aug 4, 2006)

Give Us the

Adobe® Premiere® Elements 2.0

Adobe® Premiere® Elements 2.0

Adobe® Premiere® Elements 2.0

Adobe® Premiere® Elements 2.0


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2006)

CDs

WhiteBox Enterprise Linux 4 - 4 CDs
Debian 3.1r2 - 16 CDs
OpenSUSE 10.1 - 5 CDs
Gobo Linux - 1 CD
Buffalo Linux - 1 CD

DVDs

SUSE 9.3 Live DVD


----------



## Sparsh007 (Aug 4, 2006)

adobe premeire elements 2.0
eyecandy
Backbyte!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amitskale (Aug 4, 2006)

Here is my wishlist:

1. Visual Studio .Net 2005 Express Edition.
2. MSDN complete.
2. Latest versions of good download managers.
3. IE 7 Beta.

Regards,
Amit.

Here is my wishlist:

1. Visual Studio .Net 2005 Express Edition.
2. MSDN complete.
3. Latest versions of good download managers.
4. IE 7 Beta.

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## electricblue (Aug 4, 2006)

kindly include 

flash8 
macromedia fireworks
photoshop tutorials
flash actionscripts


----------



## jacques (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi friends

I need computer dictionary software free  version.

Is there such type of software available?

If yes plz let me now.....................


Thx buddies............


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 5, 2006)

Please include Digit 12 Month PDF in September DVD also some HD video from microsoft.


----------



## Ankeet (Aug 5, 2006)

*My Demand*

I demand for
1. game Poster
2. Digit PDF mags
3. Fast track to CorelDRAW.


----------



## satyamy (Aug 5, 2006)

electricblue said:
			
		

> kindly include
> 
> flash8
> macromedia fireworks
> ...


flash actionscripts tutorials & fastrack to it


----------



## Saket Parekh (Aug 5, 2006)

hey can u pls include a image size reducer software......cos after scannin the image is too big to upload on the net........ if any suggestions pls mail me .


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 5, 2006)

*Fedora Core 5*


----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2006)

Digit and Fast Track in PDF will be provided only in the June and December issues


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 6, 2006)

Also include Fedora Core 5.


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 6, 2006)

when are we gonna see a complete cd devoted to linux applicatons....???, i mean ubuntu may be..., all in all, i just wanted to say a big word of thanks for fatbeing to include cinema 4d in this month....thank you..


----------



## vigneswaralu (Aug 6, 2006)

can you give away windows vista beta as a second dvd


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 6, 2006)

@vigneswaralu......no vista beta cd mate...its not legal, m.s has not given access for public distribution...you need to download from the web itself.


----------



## redhat (Aug 6, 2006)

Aries said:
			
		

> Digit and Fast Track in PDF will be provided only in the June and December issues



@Aries they did not appear in the June issue nor in last December's issue!

@@Fatbeing I want the Digit and Fast track PDF's . U used to provide themtwice a year before but now you dont provide them. Do one thing, put every months PDF on the digit patron site. They can be downloaded after the user types in his digit patron code.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 6, 2006)

redhat said:
			
		

> @@Fatbeing I want the Digit and Fast track PDF's . U used to provide themtwice a year before but now you dont provide them. Do one thing, put every months PDF on the digit patron site. They can be downloaded after the user types in his digit patron code.



A very good idea indeed!! There is one problem though, Digit doesn't host files on their server to be downloaded. And even if they did, their bandwidth would skyrocket with readers downloading PDF files all the time. But it would be very good if it could be implemented somehow. Give this some thought Fatbeing.


----------



## gowtham (Aug 6, 2006)

please include vista beta

please give pdf versions of fast track too


----------



## upendra_gp (Aug 6, 2006)

I suggest you to provide us with all the packs [bricopacks] here:-
*www.crystalxp.net/bricopack/en.htm
Please give me all the packs!


----------



## saud_khan (Aug 7, 2006)

Open suse 10.1 for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samrulez (Aug 7, 2006)

Digit and Fast Track to ...... in PDF........and 

Knoppix


----------



## icecool (Aug 7, 2006)

Free MMORPGS like Planeshift etc

I'd  also like full free games


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 7, 2006)

Lol, like last time, people are still mostly asking for s/w
Okay, I have a tiny request. I'm using xubuntu, and I find it hard to look over the s/w on the cds...So can you at the very least provide a text file with the descriptions of the s/w in the linux section? And how about an installation guide for ****ed up loser n00bs like me?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 7, 2006)

In september issue digit shall include this game "Call of Juarez"(demo).


----------



## bkpeerless (Aug 7, 2006)

No free games if u cant provide games with desent grafix 
this moth free games sux so as the whole dvd content


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 7, 2006)

vista beta 2 plzz ?????try to get the rights from microsft....like how u had office 07 and media player 11..beta this month...


----------



## onlytanmoy (Aug 7, 2006)

hii, request u to carry out the review of NOKIA N-series cell phones under the REVIEWS section of the magazine's sept issue.
i guess it will be really helpful in deciding which model to go for.
thanks in advance,
Troy.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 7, 2006)

This is my first post in this section after the fiasco of the Digit December 2005 Mega issue....... I mean we all know what kind of hell happened at that time...
Any ways nothing changes in this section we demand we demand and we continue to demand only to see the same old goodies. However I don't have any complains as for as the contents go..... I mean you cannot satisfy everyone's wish..after all.
However my wish ...... I would love to see Anna Kournikova on cover page


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 8, 2006)

me tooooooooooooooooooo...............


----------



## mrmani (Aug 8, 2006)

Fast Track On Mac Os


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 8, 2006)

of yeah...........fast track on macs is a good idea


----------



## Garbage (Aug 8, 2006)

hey............

posts for Windows Vista Beta 2 are still coming. Why u r NOT giving it?

I'm just waiting a single "YES, WE R GIVING......."


----------



## saud_khan (Aug 8, 2006)

i want open suse 10.1..............u gave suse 9.1 in the august 2004 dvd.so please give suse 10.1 in the september dvd.thanx!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellboy_extreme (Aug 8, 2006)

vista beta 2
linspire
microsoft photostory 3


----------



## Sykora (Aug 8, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> i thought people here r geeks or at least average techies..............but after seeing thousands of posts for Vista Beta 2,i just cant help but think that everyone is a noob............
> Just how many times will we have to tell that Microsoft does not allow the distribution of Vista Beta 2.
> Either just dowload it if u have a really fast broadband or if u dont have and DESPERATELY want the beta,then why dont pay 700 bucks and get it.
> SO,plz. stop requesting Vista Beta 2 and request something useful and educational...................



Nobody listens do they? It's been said at least 20 times, but this one seemed like the best one.

Bottom Line : Don't ask for Vista Beta 2. Download it, or buy it.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 8, 2006)

fc5


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 8, 2006)

digit forums tutorial section


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

@Sykora-
yeah buddy..........noone cares 4 these posts like mine and they just keep requesting Beta 2 again n agan.........noone can stop them.............
BUT the thing is i dont care because i have buddies here that can understand what i mean .........ONE being U...........so,enjoi,buddy........


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 9, 2006)

Although I'm not very new to tech forums,I have just happened to have registered at this forum.Well I was of the notion that members of this forum are very techie.Anywaz no offence to anyone I think instead of wasting valuable space in the Digit DvD why do u guys order FREE UBUNTU CDs/DvDs from *shipit.ubuntu.com/ I have been using it for sometime now and found the operating system very easy to install and use.....anyways I would like the DVD to contain the 2 following softwares:1)PC Mark 2)3D Mark.............thnx and regards


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

well,those softwares r regularly given in the DVD.......u can find them in the past ones already


----------



## sandeep_arsenal (Aug 9, 2006)

SLAX KillBill Edition v 5.1.7b

Download at *www.slax.org/download.php


----------



## redhat (Aug 9, 2006)

I want to see the PDF versions of previous Digit mag and Fast Tracks. I dmand it every month. This time either reply with a yes or give us an explanation over why u dont provide us with the PDF's. If u want, put them as an optional download on the digit patron site so only those who bought the mag that month can download it. Please give me a reply.


----------



## Sykora (Aug 9, 2006)

redhat said:
			
		

> I want to see the PDF versions of previous Digit mag and Fast Tracks. I dmand it every month. This time either reply with a yes or give us an explanation over why u dont provide us with the PDF's.





			
				fatbeing said:
			
		

> To all those requesting PDFs of the past issues: It has been decided that said PDFs will only be given with our special issues - June and December. Resistance is Futile.



I think that particular gripe has been replied to, a long time ago.


----------



## Venom (Aug 9, 2006)

PHLAK - Fatman please.
*www.phlak.org/modules/mydownloads/


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Aug 9, 2006)

hey, i want a fast track on maya 7 with a trial version of provided in the dvd


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 9, 2006)

Please give us SUSE 10.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 9, 2006)

a simple demand......

Plz can u give the PDFs of contents of CD & DVD with them?

I think they may help out.....


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 10, 2006)

guys order FREE UBUNTU CDs/DvDs from *shipit.ubuntu.com/ so that there is no wastage of valuable space in the Digit DvD


----------



## iMav (Aug 10, 2006)

guys can u preview some technical gadgets like microwaves, acs ..... gadgets other than cell phones and comp peripherals ..... atleast for 1 issue


----------



## power_8383 (Aug 10, 2006)

Can u Plz list the shops in Marathwada region for the computer sales.
And plz think on giving Microsoft Windows Vista in September plz.


----------



## Sykora (Aug 10, 2006)

That's it. I'm unsubscribing from this thread.


----------



## guru (Aug 10, 2006)

what about games like
Pitfall The lost Expedition

*www.gamespot.com/gba/action/pitfallharry/review.html


----------



## cooldude666666 (Aug 10, 2006)

please include webservers, ftp servers and proxy servers for both windows and linux.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2006)

More than 1000 wallpapers
Latest Winamp Skins
Window Blinds Skins
Windows Media Player Skins

Also include "Adobe Creative Suite 2 Premium Trial"


----------



## runeet (Aug 11, 2006)

u should given more game demos and some decent ones not ****ty games


----------



## rastogirishav (Aug 11, 2006)

I would like to have the demo of the Dark Messiah of might and magic, fantasy Fps based on the Source engine. Most of us would find it difficult to obtain by themselves as its a whopping 1.5Gb large.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Aug 11, 2006)

Simple one:

SP2 for winXP..
Plz. I can't install IE7 and Windows Media Player 11. I don't know when you last gave that. I must have missed that issue..


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 11, 2006)

Siddhartha_t69 said:
			
		

> Simple one:
> 
> SP2 for winXP..
> Plz. I can't install IE7 and Windows Media Player 11. I don't know when you last gave that. I must have missed that issue..



If you IE 7 & WMP 11,then go to www.softpedia.com


----------



## icecool (Aug 12, 2006)

Free MMORPG's like Knight Online and a whole lot of full free games

*www.knightonlineworld.com/


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Aug 13, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> If you IE 7 & WMP 11,then go to www.softpedia.com



I use dial up. How many years will it take bro? ;D


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 13, 2006)

I asked it earlier and now I m asking it again.

*Escape from Sobibor* is a good movie.

*www.publicdomaintorrents.com/nshowmovie.html?movieid=789


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Aug 13, 2006)

Well,include the latest "Cheatbook-2006" and atleast one full game such as "Civilization-2 or 3" or "Counter Strike-Condition Zero" or "MotoGP-3"[It's a long time that you included a bike game] or "MaxPayne".In the softwares front include "Norton SystemWorks-2006 Trial".


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 13, 2006)

well ,why dont u guys include video tutorials for 3ds max and maya??????????


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 13, 2006)

if u can
 give some small and good multiplayer games playable on lan .


----------



## Sparsh007 (Aug 13, 2006)

its my birthday in sept if you would like to make it special please please please provide backbyte 
and also some eyecandy


----------



## sandhu (Aug 13, 2006)

plz include pdfs of previous digit mags.....and also some really good quality wallpapers


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 13, 2006)

@sandhu: *sigh* FatBeing said that they will only give these back-issue pdfs in the december and june issues....And before you say it, I assume it means that this decision was taken recently, so don't ask why they weren't there in this year's June issue.

But I'm on your side: If they don't give them in December, I will personally go and maim each and every one of them.

Care to help me?


----------



## manoranjan sahoo (Aug 14, 2006)

digitpdfs of last 36 months pleeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz
ghost cd


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 14, 2006)

PHLAK Fatman please.

Phlak.org


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 14, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> PHLAK Fatman please.
> 
> Phlak.org



+1


----------



## geek007 (Aug 14, 2006)

MS Flight Simulator X


----------



## mohanpatil_swing (Aug 14, 2006)

I have fol list:
3d Game Development S/W.
3d home building s/w
Train Simulator
OpenOffice
Fedora Core 5
Pleeeeeeeeeeeeze,Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeze


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2006)

All previous magazines in pdf.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 14, 2006)

Windows Vista... Please....


----------



## delivi (Aug 15, 2006)

I am expecting 

Windows Vista
Adobe Flex 2 Beta


----------



## dfordigit (Aug 15, 2006)

*Ebook Of Digit In Pdf Format*

Hi sir,

Microsoft has released many security updates for office 2003 (after latest service pack of office 2003), Add-ins,convertors,tutorials,smart tags & many more to it's office website page.

It will be useful for your readres & they have not to switch in future for costly office 2007 release.

SO, PLEASE GIVE SECURITY UPDATES & MANY MORE FOR OFFICE 2003.

THANK YOU.

HI SIR,
Ther is one suggesion. You are providing your mag issue in PDF FORMAT. I really find it very useful, BUT IT IS HALF DONE ! Because you only scan the mag & give it!
Technology giant like you should comeup with more. you can CUSTOMISED LINKS FOR ANY WEBSITE ADDRESS, PAGES, LINK TO INDEX. SO ANY BODY READING MAG IN PDF CAN GO DIRECTLY TO PERTICULAR WEBPAGE BY JUST CLICKING THE LINK. OR ANY PAGE CAN BE LAUNCHED BY CLICKING PERTICULAR  LINK IN INDEX. LIFE BECOMES EASY WITH SUCH COMFORT.

AFTER ALL MAGAZINE IN BOOK FORMAT HAVE SOME ADVANTAGE AND MAGAZINE IN PDF FORMAT HAS IT'S OWN ADVANTAGE LIKE ABOVE.

RISE BEFORE OTHERS!

I THINK OTHERS READERS WILL GET MY POINT & THEY WILL ALSO DEMAND FOR THIS.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 15, 2006)

@dfordigit: Well, there are pluses and minuses to it...For example, if you wanted to print the mags, then you'd want the unformatted hardcopy scans....But if you intended to view it on the comp, then it is different. But I guess it would be really cool if they collate regular articles, and make the mags at least searchable.

And please please please make life easier for linux users who want to browse through your cds.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 15, 2006)

I am expecting OLD PDF's and GAMES


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 15, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> And please please please make life easier for linux users who want to browse through your cds.



Exactly!! Provide a text file with description of all the Linux softwares and include it inside the linux folder so that it can be read from Linux platform.

I said that months earlier. You guys never listen.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 15, 2006)

This is the last day of this thread.It locked soon.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 15, 2006)

exctly......make life easier for LINUX users.... plzzzzzz

some new demands....?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 15, 2006)

plz include....
CCNA preperation book for beggineer....

window vista..............

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Debadyuti Bhattachariya (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello Sir,
             Please include some system softwares(freewares) and also free full version games with eye candies on.


----------



## The CyberShot (Aug 16, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Cheatbook Database 06
> Any good game demo.



Yeah, i support : 

> Cheatbook 2006

> Maybe u guys can include some GameMaker Games and their Source Codes  (.gm6 files). I think it's fun 2 make games usim GM, cause it's sooooooooo easy. Maybe a few SourceCodes could help everyone with ther doubts and u may recieve many great games created by your readers.

> What about a BIG and FAT full version Free Game? (OpenSource or the like)

> Give us some good tutorials on game making using GameMaker 6.0

> There are other game making programs like theGamesFactory etc. u can give us that too.

Thanks.

How about giving ALL the Google and OPera Widgets ?  along with Google Desktop ?


----------



## go4saket (Aug 16, 2006)

Please include atleast 12 last issues of Digit and Fast Track in PDF format...


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 16, 2006)

Any popular demo from gamespot or gamershell.


----------

